

Ask HN: 2010 CS graduate here, where are the jobs? - cs_grad_2010

I graduated a few months ago from a state university with a degree in CS from their engineering school.  Right now I'm working for a large corporation doing extremely entry-level IT at a low hourly wage, and I feel like my brain is rotting away from lack of challenging work and the opressively dull environment.<p>When I search for "computer science starting salary" and related, all I see is glowing articles talking about starting at $50-60k a year, the huge demand, etc.<p>When I read threads on here about jobs, its talking about how plentiful they are, anyone with some personal programming experience is considered job-ready and even offered work! People talk about the great work conditions, enjoyable work, cool coworkers, etc., which for me would be way better than increased pay!<p>However, when I go on any job sites to reconcile these amazing tales of entry-level jobs to any openings, all I see is Java/.NET development at BigCorp, for people with 3-5 years of experience.  (And I have a feeling they don't mean 3-5 years of experience installing Windows XP and troubleshooting email.)<p>So help me out here HN, how do I go from my stuck in the 80's corporate IT job to working on a small team of HN calibre developers on something that I could actually be proud of?<p>--2.6 year member of HN, Recent CS Grad
======
dluchi
There are a lot of different things to touch on here, too many to adequately
be digested in this thread, but I will try to get you going in the right
direction.

I found myself in a similar situation about 6 months ago. I graduated from the
University of Michigan three years ago with a degree in Electrical Engineering
from the University of Michigan and a 3.5 gpa. After college I got an amazing
job opportunity in a rotation program at Intel, the mecca for aspiring
computer architects and I had the world at my finger tips.

Fast forward two years: the rotation program had come to an end and I had come
to the conclusion that working on hardware wasn't what I thought it was and
what I really wanted to do is software. I was working in a post silicon
validation group writing C++ on a tool used for Random Instruction Testing,
but I felt like I wasn't growing. No one that I worked with was a good coder
and I felt like I was getting worse and not better.

On the recommendation from a few friends I read The Passionate Programmer
([http://www.amazon.com/Passionate-Programmer-Remarkable-
Devel...](http://www.amazon.com/Passionate-Programmer-Remarkable-Development-
Pragmatic/dp/1934356344)) and it changed a lot of how I thought about my
career. I highly recommend it.

I started thinking a lot about what I really wanted to do, what kind of place
I wanted to work and what kinds of skills were in demand at those places. I
spent every spare minute that I could for several months learning Ruby, Rails
and everything I could about web development. I've been going to Meetups,
meeting other developers, and making as many connections as I can. I am happy
to report that I just quit my job last week and am starting at a startup
working on Ruby and Rails full time in a couple weeks.

Find interesting new technologies that you are excited about and start
building something outside of work. Look at the job postings for places that
you want to work and work towards building those skillsets. Keep at and don't
get discouraged. Find other like minded people to work with.

Keep a positive attitude and good things will happen.

------
us
1\. There isn't a shortage of companies including startups looking for
programming talent. They are everywhere.

2\. Just because the above fact is true does not mean they will hire just
anyone, degree or not. Having a CS degree is great, but that doesn't make you
or anyone else a great programmer. People have graduated from CS with a high
GPA no less and still can't program worth squat.

3\. Not talking about large companies, startups in particular, look for more
than just raw programming skills. They look for culture fit, are you a
passionate hacker, fast learner with great potential for more than just
writing code, etc... At the end of the day, there are TOO MANY FACTORS to
consider beyond just the simple fact that you have a CS degree to determine
whether or not you fit the position in which these companies are hiring for.

My best advice here is find out what you may not be seeing and keep trying.
You will eventually find that programming position but you first must
understand what it is you may not be seeing that's preventing you from landing
that job.

Where are you located and what type of position you are looking for?

